# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  أمثـال شــعبية  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## أبو عبد الله

*
كانت الأمثال الشعبية على مر العصور ، ولازالت، ذخيرة تحوي كنوز الشعوب من الحكمة والموعظة. غير أننا سنجد أحياناً بعض الأمثال من هنا أو هناك تكون مجحفة أو غير صادقة في كثير من الأحوال. إلا أن هذا الخروج عن المألوف أو المعقول لا يخلو من عمق يستحق وقفة متأنية.
وقد عكفت عدة سنوات على تجميع أمثال من كل الشعوب ، ووضعتها في أوراق خاصة للرجوع إليها من أجل الطرفة والمزاح أحياناً ، والتعليم أحياناً أخرى ، على أمل أن تخرج للناس يوماً في عمل متكامل. 
لذلك كان هذا الموضوع الذي سيسبر أغوار الأمثال الشعبية من كل الشعوب العربية ، ويلقي الضوء عليها ، وسنستعرض المثل ونبين الغرض منه ، وخاصة إذا كان بلهجة محلية لشعب من الشعوب العربية.
لكن جهدي وحده مهما اجتهدت ، ليس كافياً لجمع شتات الأمثال العربية من كل مكان. وأملي أن يشاركني قراء الموضوع بجهدهم ومعرفتهم كي نجعل هذه الصفحة موسوعة للأمثال الشعبية تكون مرجعاً لكل مطلع عليها.*

----------


## الجنيه الفلسطيني

* 
إذا حضر الماء بطل التيمم.  
إذا حلق جارك بل أنت ذقنك  
إذا طردته من الباب دخل من الشباك  
إذا طلع سهيل عند العشا بشر العامود بالدفا  
إذا قيل لك جبل زال عن مكانه فصدق و إذا قيل لك رجل زال عن طبعه فلا تصدق.  
إذا كان القاضي راضي فما نصنع.  
أربط الحمار مع رفيقه إن لم يتعلم من شهيقه يتعلم من نهيقه.  
أرخص من الفجل.  
إسأل مجربا و لا تسأل حكيما.  
الإسم كبير و المزرعة خربانة.  
الإعادة فيها إفادة.  
إعزب دهر ولا أرمل شهر.  
أعط الخبز لخبازيه و لو أكلوا نصفه.  
الأقارب كالعقارب.  
أقول لك يا كنة حتى تسمعي يا جارة.  
أكبر منك بيوم أعقل منك بسنة.  
أكثر من القرد ما مسخ ربنا  
إلى أن يجي الترياق من العراق يكون الملسوع مات.  
أنا أمير و أنت أمير فمن يسوق الحمير.  
أول الرقص حنجلة.  
اخر الطحن كركعة (قرقعة(  
اخر العلاج الكي  
انفخت الدف و تفرقت العشاق.  
البرد أساس كل علة.  
برد الصيف أحد من السيف.  
بلا دف عما نرقص.  
بنت الدار عورا.  
البنت المليحة خير من الصبي الفضيحة.  
بوس الأيادي ضحك على اللحي.  
البومة لو كان فيها خير ما فاتها الصياد.  
بيته بالقلعة  
بين السبع لا يخلو من العظام  
بين حانا و مانا راحت لحانا.  
بين كانونين صيف ثان.  
تحيرنا يا مليحة أين نبوسك.  
التعلم في الصغر كالنقش في الحجر.  
تيتي تيتي مثل ما رحتي جيتي.  
الثلم الأعوج من الثور الكبير.  
جئنا بالأقرع حتى يونسنا كشف عن قرعته و صار يفزعنا.  
الجار قبل الدار  
جارك القريب و لا أخوك البعيد.  
جحا جابه و جحى أكله.  
جحا كسر مزراب العين حتى يشتهر  
الجنازة حامية و الميت كلب.  
الحائط الواطيء كل واحد بيقفز عنه.  
الحرامي واحد و المتهوم ألف.  
الحركة فيها بركة.  
حساب الحقل لا يجيء على حساب البيدر.  
الحسن أخو الحسين.  
حط رجليك بماء بارد.  
الحق الكذاب لباب داره.  
حمل السلم بالعرض.  
دود الخل منه و فيه.  
الديك الفصيح من البيضة يصيح.  
الديك ملك على مزبلته  
ذهب الفلاح إلى المدينة فاشتهى الدبس و الطحينة.  
الذي بيته من زجاج لا يضرب الناس بالحجارة  
الذي سبق شم الحبق  
الذي في جنبه مسلة تنعره  
الذي فيه عادة يضن كل الناس مثله  
الذي لا يعرفك يجهلك  
الذي لم يشاورك في السفر لاتهنئه بالسلامة  
الذي ليس عنده عيله يقتني له خيله  
الذي من ايدو ، الله يزيدو  
الذي يأكل العصي ليس كمن يعدها  
الذي يده في النار ليس كمن يده في الماء  
الذي يصبر على حلوها يصبر على مرها  
الذي يعرف يعرف والذي ما يعرف يقول كف عدس  
الذي يلعب مع القط عليه بتحمل خراميشه  
الرجال عند حاجاتها نسوان  
رجعت حليمة لعادتها القديمة.  
رجل في الفلاحة ورجل في البور  
الرزق الداشر(السايب) يعلم الناس الحرام  
رغيف برغيف ولا يبيت جارك جوعان  
الرفيق قبل الطريق  
زوج ابنك وهو ولد ياتيه ولد  
زيتنا على بصلاتنا  
السعد يأتي جرجرة والنحس يأتي كوكرة  
سكر بابك وأمن جارك  
شباط شبط ولبط ورائحة الصيف فيه  
صاحب الدار ادرى بالذي فيه  
صار له في القصر من أمس العصر  
صار لها زوج قالت اعور ما اريده  
الصبر مفتاح الفرج  
الصدفة خير من ميعاد  
الصديق لوقت الضيق  
ضرب الحبيب زبيب  
ضربني وبكى وسبقني واشتكى  
طلطميس لا يعرف الجمعة من الخميس  
طنجرة وجدت غطاءها  
عدس شقرا ما يحمل دقرة  
العرس في محرونا واهل المجادل بترقص  
علمناه على الشحادة سبقنا على الابواب  
على عينك يا تاجر  
على قدر المؤونه تأتي المعونه  
على قدر بساطك مد رجليك  
عليك بالجار ولو جار  
عيش يا كديش حتى يطلع الحشيش  
العين بصيرة واليد قصيرة  
العين لا تعلو عن الحاجب  
العين لا تقاوم المخرز  
غاب القط امرح يا فار  
الغالي بيرخصلك  
غدا يذوب الثلج ويظهر المرج  
غيم شباط ما عليه رباط  
في آذار اخرج ابقارك من الدار  
قاضي الاولاد شنق نفسه  
قالوا لفرعون من فرعنك قال : ما وجدت احد حتى يردني  
قطع الاعناق ولا قطع الارزاق  
قلبي على ولدي وقلب ولدي على الحجر  
قيل للحرامي احلف يمين ، قال فرجت  
كانت النصيحة بجمل  
كثرة الشد ترخي  
الكثرة عون  
الكرم ستار العيوب  
الكسرة في يد الشحاذ هجنة  
كل ديك على مزبلته صياح  
كل شيء يخلق الصغير ثم يكبر الا المصيبة فانها تخلق كبيرة ومن ثم تصغر  
كل طلعة وراها نزلة  
كل عمزة معلقة بعرقوبها  
كل عنزة نعرف قطيعها  
كل قصير فتنه  
كل لحية ولها مشط  
كل من حط فلوسه، بنت السلطان عروسه  
كلام الاسى ما بينسى  
كلام البغيض يغيظ  
كلام الليل يمحوه النهار  
الكلام اللين يخرج الحية من وكرها  
كلب خلف كلبا، طلع انجس من أبيه  
كلب داشر ولا سبع مربوط  
كلب زبدين لا يستغني عن سوق النبطية  
كلمة تحنن وكلمة نجنن  
كلمة تغني عن الف وألف لا يغني عن كلمة  
كلنا في الهوا سوا  
كله كلام بكلام  
كم طير طار ولعند ربه ما وصل  
كم من اجير فاق معلمه  
كم وردة ولدت قردة كما تزرع تحصد  
لا انام بين القبور ولا اشوف منامات الوحشة  
لا صداقة الا بعد عداوة  
لا غريب الا الشيطان  
لا فأرة طاهرة ولا دعاؤها مستجاب  
لا هم الا هم الدين و لا وجع الا وجع العين  
لا يعرف الخمسة من الطمسة  
لا يقدر على البقرة فينطح العجلة  
لا يهش و لا ينش  
لكل بداية نهاية  
للحيطان آذان  
للسيف و للضيف و لغدرات الزمان  
له في كل عرس قرص  
لولا السبك والتقدير تعلمت النحو الحمير  
لولا الغيرة ما حبلت ميره  
لولا المربي ما عرفت ربي  
لولا كمي ما أكل فمي  
ليس الدخول الى الحمام كالخروج منه  
الليل ستار العيوب  
الليل طويل والرب كريم  
الليل واحد والحرامي الف  
ليوم الله يدبرالله  
مؤزرة وحافية الله لا يعطيها عافية  
ما دام البرد قايم ، ما دام النصراني صايم  
ما كل مرة تسلم الجرة  
ما يحك جسمك الا ظفرك  
مثل البدوي بيته على ظهره  
مثل القطاط بسبع ارواح  
مثل القطاط يأكل ويذم ويحدث ويطم  
مثل بالع الموس  
مجدرة ولبن، عافية على البدن  
المرأة ضلع أعوج أن قومته انكسر.  
المرأة قفل البيت.  
مسمار جحا  
مشيخة ام طق حنق  
المعاتبة صابون القلوب  
معزى ولو طارت  
المكتوب ما منه مهرب  
الملسوع يخاف من جرة الحبل  
من أخذ أمي أقول له يا عمي.  
من تزوج أمي دعوته يا عمي  
من جرب المجرب كان عقله خربان  
من خلف ما مات  
من علمني حرفا صرت له عبداً  
من فاته اللحم عليه بالمرق  
من قلة الخيل شدوا على الكلاب سروج  
من هو اخبر فيك ، جارك ومربيك  
منتوف مهيا من أهل جويا  
منقش مثل قطط شارنيه  
الميت كلب والجنازة حامية  
ناب كلب في جلد خنزير  
الناس بالناس والهرة بالنفاس  
الناس مع الواقف  
نزل الفلاح الى المدينة ، فأشتهى الدبس والطحينه  
الهريبة ثلثي المراجل  
واحد حامل ذقنه والثاني تعبان فيها  
الوجه الذي تعرفه خير من الوجه الذي لا تعرفه  
وصل الموس الى اللحية  
وعد الحر دين  
الولد اذا بار يطلع ثلثاه للخال  
الولد ولد ولو حكم بلد  
يأكلها السبع ولا يأكلها الضبع  
يا أهل كفرحونا ، لا تأخذوا منا ولا تعطونا  
يا رايح كثر من القبايح  
يا غريب كن أديب  
يحب الرفعة ولو على الخازوق  
اليد التي لا تقدر على كسرها قبلها  
اليد الواحدة لا تصفق  
يطلع من السواهي دواهي  
يعوم على شبر ماء  
يقتل القتيل ويمشي في جنازته*

----------


## ahmed hanafy

احسنت يا اسامة باشا

----------


## عبده المصرى

الاخ الحبيب ابوعبدالله موضوعك جدا مميز كعادتنا بك دائما والاروع الاخ العزيز اسامة والذى يعد موسوعة للامثال الشعبية فعلا فشكرا لكما ،،،،

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> *
> إذا حضر الماء .....
> يقتل القتيل ويمشي في جنازته*

 *أيش هادا يا أسامة ؟!
ماشاء الله عليك ما خليت لأحد إشي ،
عمومـــــاً
أتمنى تواصل معنا حتى نعملها موسوعة غير شكل.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> الاخ الحبيب ابوعبدالله موضوعك جدا مميز كعادتنا بك دائما والاروع الاخ العزيز اسامة والذى يعد موسوعة للامثال الشعبية فعلا فشكرا لكما ،،،،

 *بارك الله فيك أخي عبده،
يلا شد حيلك في الأمثال المصرية،
والا مستني أنا أتفوق عليك فيها ؟!
أنا على فكرة لسه ما بديت،
وعندي أمثال تسوي كتاب من مئات الصفحات من القطع الكبير.*

----------


## ضياء

يا قائدنا العزيز ... أنا كمان بأحب الأمثال و الحكم جداً ..  و اليك بعض الأمثال المصرية التى استطعت تذكرها الآن (الأمثال بالأحمر يمكن أن نطبقها على الفوركس وحالنا فيه) :Regular Smile:  :  - سكتنا له دخل بحماره - الزن على الودان اقوى من السحر - اللى شرب البحر ..يشرب البحيرة - العروسة للعريس و الجرى للمتاعيس - فى الوش مرايا و فى القفا سلايه - مصارين البطن بتتخانق - انا و اخويا على ابن عمى ..و انا و ابن عمى على الغريب - اضرب المربوط يخاف السايب - المال السايب يعلم السرقة - القرد فى عين أمه غزال - اجرى يا ابن آدم جرى الوحوش .. غير رزقك لن تحوش - اللى على راسه بطحه ، بيحسس عليها - لبس البوصة تبقى عروسة - اقلب القدرة على فمها تطلع البنت لأمها - ابنك على ما تربيه و جوزك على ما تعوديه - اخطب لبنتك ولا تخطبش لابنك - ان كبر ابنك خاويه - الفلوس مع التيوس - رزق الهبل على المجانين - قيراط حظ ولا فدان شطارة - قالوا الجمل طلع النخلة - يموت الزمار و ايده بتلعب - اللى فيه داء ما يبطلوش - زى القطط تاكل و تنكر - البيت بيت أبونا و الغرب (=الأغراب) يطردونا - لو صبر القاتل على المقتول كان مات لوحده - تبات نار تصبح رماد - الناس تخاف ما تختشيش - مال الكنزى للنزهى - العين بصيرة و الايد قصيرة - على قد لحافك مد رجليك - القرعة تتباهى بشعر بنت أختها - من خرج من داره إنقل مقداره - قلبى على ولدى انفطر و قلب ولدى عليا حجر - مافيش دخان من غير نار - ييجى فى الهايفة و يتصدر - اللى تخاف منه ما يجيش أحسن منه - يعملوها الصغر و يقعوا فيها الكبار - اللى يشيل قربة مخرومة بتخر عليه - يبيع الميه فى حارة السقايين - مبروم على مبروم ما يلفش - اللى ما اخدتوش القرعة تاخده ام الشعور - لأجل الورد ينسقى العليق - اللى تكسب به العب به - اللى ما رباهوش ابوه و أمه يربيه الزمن - اللى يتلسع من الشوربة ينفخ فى الزبادى - ما حدش بيتعلم ببلاش

----------


## ضياء

و هذه بعض الحكم و الأبيات والتى أحفظها ولكنى لا اعرف من قائلها أو مصدرها:  - أول الغيث قطرة - اذا انت اكرمت الكريم ملكته و اذا انت اكرمت اللئيم تمردا - لابد للصياد من عشرة الكلب - معظم النار من مستصغر الشرر - لا تندم على ما ذهب ..ولو كان وادياً من ذهب - رحلة الألف ميل تبدأ بخطوة

----------


## alhaidary

مصير الحي يتلاقى  الباب إلي يجيك منه الريح سده واستريح  عبيها خروق تروق  أعور ويتنقور  شهاب الدين أضرط من أخيه  طاح سردان على بردان  أتلم المتعوس على خائب الرجاء  المتعوس متعوس ولو علقوا على رأسه فانوس  قليل البخت يلاقي في الكرشة عظمة   ما ضاقت إلا فُرِجَتْ  من دق باب الناس دقوا بابه   كما تدين تدان  هذا الشبل من ذاك الأسد  فرخ البط عوام  إن العصا من العُصيّة *** لاتلد الحيّة إلا الحيّة  دُق هنا يرن هناك  اللي يخاف الله لا تخاف منه  على قدر أهل العزم تأتي العزائم  قطعت جهيزة قول كل خطيب   وعند جهينة الخبر اليقين  الحجر من الأرض والدم من رأسك  نقول له ثور يقول إحلبوه  عنزة ولو طارت   كل الصيد في جوف الفِرا  حامض يا عنب  مصائب قوم عند قوم فوائد  الكبير كبير  الصاحب ساحب  في التأني السلامة وفي العجلة الندامة

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> .....و اليك بعض الأمثال المصرية التى استطعت تذكرها الآن (الأمثال بالأحمر يمكن أن نطبقها على الفوركس وحالنا فيه) : ..... - ما حدش بيتعلم ببلاش

  

> و هذه بعض الحكم و الأبيات والتى أحفظها ولكنى لا اعرف من قائلها أو مصدرها:  - أول..... بخطوة

 ماشاء الله المشاركة المصرية بدأت بإخينا ضياء. إن شاء الله تكون البداية ، وبتستمر بعدها على طول.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> مصير الحي يتلاقى  ..... في التأني السلامة وفي العجلة الندامة

 مشكور يا أخي alhaidary على المشاركة الأولى في هذا الموضوع ، وانا شايف انك مسوي كوكتيل خليجي مصري شامي ، يعني شغال ماشاء الله عن ثلاث أشخاص ، بس شد حيلك دايماً بالإضافات.

----------


## جاسر

ياريت المثل مع الشرح ومتى يقال  تكون الفائده من الموضوع اعم واشمل

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> ياريت المثل مع الشرح ومتى يقال  تكون الفائده من الموضوع اعم واشمل

 *أنا قلت في بداية الموضوع أني سأرفق بيانات حول الأمثال التي سأعرضها. أنا سأقوم  بوضع الأمثال في تصنيف موضوعي مع تفسير سريع للمثل لكن يجب ألا نطالب المشاركين بذلك ، فقد لا يسمح وقتهم.  لا تقلق ، فالموضوع لسه في أوله ، وأنت قد تعلم أن نفسي طويل.*

----------


## مشاري بن محمد

والله مجهود يشكر عليه مثل ماقلت يابو عبد الله فيه بعض الامثال مافهمتها ننتظر منك الشرح  
تحياتي لك يالغالي

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> والله مجهود يشكر عليه مثل ماقلت يابو عبد الله فيه بعض الامثال مافهمتها ننتظر منك الشرح 
> تحياتي لك يالغالي

 *ولا يهمك ،
انت تأمر،
قول لي بس أبش اللي عجزت عن فهمه حتى أترجم لك اياه.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
31_مر على عدوك جوعان ولاتمر عليه عريان
32_ويش فيك يابلال تضلع قال عظم في المبلع
33_أحنا في الشام وهو في عمان
34-أدور عليك في السما ألقاك في الأرض
35_ خذ بغيت الخبر ينتشر أعطه أم نصر
36_ سوالف النسوان تخلي البايرة بلا عشا
37-اذوني تسمع الشر ولساني يلموشر
38_لسانه يلوط آذانه
39_لسان ينقط ذهب ولسان ينقط خشب
40-حلو اللسان قليل إحسان*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
41_اللسان شباب نيران
42_بلابيل على سدرة
43_حمام نسوان
44_إذا بغيت تقهر عدوك أسكت عنه
45_الحقران يقطع المصران
46_اللي فات مات
47_إذا فات الفوت ماينفع الصوت
48_أزيدك من الشعر بيت
49_أقعد أعوج وأحجي عدل
50_اكل البخيل لا يشمه جار ولا يذوقه فار*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
52_ مايخدم بخيل
53_ما البخيل ياكله العيار
54_كفن بلاش باموت
55_أكل ومرعى وقلت صنعة
56_ ياخبر بفلوس بكرة بلاش
57_ حمال القت يحمل القت ولايذوقه
58_ويش حدك يامسمار قال المطرقة
59_الشجرة كلما طالت طلعت الورود والجيفة جيفة ماتطلع غير العفن والدود
60_اللي مايصبر على روحه مايصبر عليه الناس*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
61_اللي يقعد عند الحداد يصبر على الشرار
62_صبر أيوب على بلواه
63_من صبر على بلاد حكمها
64_كل دوية بعوية
65_كثر الطق يبطل للحام
66_ إذا حضر الهرس بطل الدرس
67_مايبغاله سنج ولابنج
68_مفيه نار من غير دخان
69_ يبغى ولا ينبغى
70_ غلطة الشاطر بعشر*

----------


## pal

مشكور اخي العزيز أبو عبد الله علي هذه الأمثال الشعبية .  :Thumb:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> مشكور اخي العزيز أبو عبد الله علي هذه الأمثال الشعبية .

 *شكراً لك أخي على المرور .*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
71_شق وأرقع قبل ماتوقع
72_ قلدها عالم وطلع منها سالم
73_الزايد ناقص
74_قلت عليها الأسامي سمته راحلة
75_ كل مشروك مبروك
76_قمر أبو أربعطاش
77_عصفور باليد ولاعشره على الشجرة
78_كل واحد عقله في راسه يعرف خلاصه
79_عمك ذراعك
80_مصير الحي يتلاقى*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
81_ العين ماتعلى عن الحاجب
82_ناس عن ناس تفرق مو كل نجمة في السما تبرق
83_باب مردود عن شيطان مهدود
84_قولة الحمد لله وقولة ينعم الله
85_إذا بغيت علة بمثمن كل سمك وأشرب لبن
86_أبعد عن الشر وغني له
87_خذ الأصيلة ولو كانت هزيلة
88_ الجمل لو يشوف سنينته جان أنكسرت رقبته
89_أقطع عرقه وسيح دمه
90_ أنا بن فلان على سن ورمح*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
91_كأنك يابو زيد ماغزيت
92_الأرزاق وهايب وماهيه نهايب
93_ السم للنور والسمعة للزرنيخ
94_ الأول إذا جيت قالوا حي من جانا والحين لا جيت قالوا أيش ها البلا جانا
95_أبو الفن مايخلي فنه ولو قصوا يمينه منه
96_أبو نفخ إن شالوه امتلخ وإن حطوه انتفخ
97_ابوكِ الصايغ وطوقش ذهب
98_احفظ الرطب لأيام الصيف
99_حمير تركبه ولا حمار يركبك
100_ أخذوا قلاطي وسموني نوخذه*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال مضحكة 1     *أعرج يسحب مكسح يقول له تعال نتفسح*  *أعمى يقود أعمى يقول له ليلتنا حلوة اللي اجتمعنا*  *أعمى يقول لأعور صحيح العمى مر ؟ قال له نصف الجواب عندي*  *أكتع يقول لكتيع لو ما كنت لكع خلك لكيع* *الناموس والدبان ما يخلي أحد ينام*  *اللي عاجبه عاجبه واللي ما هو عاجبه ينتف حواجبه*  *اللي يسمع يهبل زمن فيه العجائز تحبل*  *اللي يأخذ المقصد بسوء نية تركبه جنية* *اللي ما عنده لبة يأكل فصفص دبهاللي ما ينام في القيلولة يا جنييا ولد غولة*  *تتبختر وتتغندر وتقول يأذوها شباب البندر*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال مضحكة 2      *تيتي تيتي زي ما رحتي زي ما جيتي
ترتر وحرير على غطاء زير 
جبت الأقرع يونسني كشف عن قرعته وفجعني 
حيرتنا يا أقرع من فين نبوسك 
حب العواجيز طعمه لذيذ 
حبك في قلبي يا بهية زي حب الأقرع للكوفية
حبيتني وحبيتك ولما جاء عزرائيل من محبتي دفيتك 
دق الطاسة تجيك ألف رقاصة
دقوا هوانداتهم وسمعوا جاراتهم 
دعوة ولية في عز الظهرية *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال مضحكة 3      *
دبش العروسة للبيت وصل والأم مشغولة بتقطيع البصل 
راها راها وكليبها وراها
ربنا ريح العريان من تعب الغسيل 
زي السموار غليانه في قلبه وحرقانه في قعره 
 زي الذيب طبعه غريب ان شفته هرب وان ما شفته وثب 
زي البرغشة تسمع الهرج والوشوشة 
زي القعقع ما يتاكل حتى يتفقع 
زي مزح الحمير عض ورفس وتحفير 
سيبني وروقني وخلي العفاريت تركبني
سكران يضرب في ميت لا الاول داري ولا الثاني حاسس به   *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال مضحكة 4 *
علشان حتة بطيخ عمل مشكلة وصريخ 
فقران باع ولده لطفران اشتراه بالدين 
فمها شبراوي يبغاله أزارير وعراوي 
فرح عديلة سيبه بلا نيلة 
قالت له جن يا مجنون حبلى ما اقدر اقوم 
قرعة بمشطين وعورة بمكحلتين 
قالوا للقردة اتبرقعي قالت وجهي متعود على الفضيحة 
كلام الليل زبدة اذا طلعت عليه الشمس يسيح 
كبوا القهوة من عماهم وقالوا الخير جاهم 
كُل وادفس جوه لو ما بان صحة يبان قوة   *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال مضحكة 5 *
شنب ما تحته فلوس يحتاج له موس 
شنب شناب وشن يجيب لاهله البلاوي
شفت الزول حسبته هول 
شبعة على شبعة تخلي العجوز شبة 
صاجك ما يقلي وكفتيرتك ما تغلي وأنا جيتك من قلة عقلي 
طب طب وليس يطلع كويس 
طمعنجي بنى له بيت فلسنجي سكن له فيه 
عمية وعارجة وكيعانها خارجة 
علمناهم الشحاتة سبقونا على الابواب 
عفص وكرفس وشيء يصد النفس  *

----------


## بنت الشيوخ

جميله جدا  ماشاء الله عليك اخي ابو عبد الله  بوركت   بس اموت واعرف من وين جمعتها

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> جميله جدا  ماشاء الله عليك اخي ابو عبد الله  بوركت   بس اموت واعرف من وين جمعتها

 *صدقيني يا أختي ، 
أنا لازالت عندي آلاف الأمثال العربية من كل مكان 
جمعتها عندي في أوراق من عدة سنوات ،
حتى أن من أهلي من يتصلون بي لإهدائي مثلاً أو أكثر ،
وتكون سعادتهم كبيرة إذا كان مثلاً جديداً عليّ ، فيشعر أحدهم 
بالزهو لتعليمي ما لا أعلم ، لكثرة معرفة بالأمثال الشعبية .*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال مضحكة 6 * 
كبب وليس يطلع كويس 
كحت وفاقت وعطست وراقت 
لا تقهرني ولا اقهرك الزمان دهمنلي ودهملك 
لا هو أصيل جد ولا هو أحمر خد 
لو كان السعد باليد كان أخذه العبد قبل السيد 
لبس البوصة تبقى عروسة 
لا تشمتي يا خدوجة أنا عورة وانت عروجة 
لا تعيريني يا كشرة أنا طرقة وانت حشرة 
لا تلقح يا مخفوف أنا مهف وانت ملقوف 
لا تفرحي يا أم الولد بكره بنتي تكبر وتسكنه بر البلد   *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال مضحكة 7 * 
لو عرفوا حلاوة هرجته ما عيروني بعرجته 
لو ما سلامك سبق كلامك لاكلنا لحمك ومرمشنا عظامك
من خشبة عظامه يخلي الكوارع ايدامه
مزين بسط بأقرع استفتح 
من قلة عقلك يا بدور خليتيني في الحارة مشهور 
منكس الطاقية وعاملها عنترية 
مين شايفك ياللي عيونك في الظلام تغمز
ما يتجمع الناموس إلا على الضيف المنحوس
ما في شيء بلاش إلا العمى والطشاش 
ما فيها غير صوير وعوير واللي ما فيه خير  *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال مضحكة 8 * 
ما يجيك الغنج الا عند الحمير العرج 
نومة وتمغيطة أحسن من فرح طيطة
هاج وماج زي الثعلب اللي وقع في السياج 
هاكم هاكم جني جاكم 
وقت الكباب صكوا الباب ووقت الملوخية نادوا المدهية 
يا دعوا لك يا دعوا عليك وما يصيبك الا ما انكتب عليك
يابختك يا قصيرة جوزك يشوفك ويحسبك صغيرة 
يا حفيظ من الستات ما عندهم غير جيب وهات 
يعشيني بأكلة سمينة وينومني بعلقة سخينة
يا عيني اذا على خير رفي وإذا على ويل كُفي  *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال مضحكة 9 * 
يا مرتجي السمنة من شحم النملة عمرك ما تلقي حتى قملة 
يا قلبي يا كتكت كم تشكي وكم تبكي وكم تشوف وكم تسكت
هاكم هاكم جني جاكم 
الخنفسة شافت إبنها علي الحيط قالت له : يالولي في خيط
بلبق للشرشوحة مرجوحة ولام اقويق قبقاب
وين ما ضربوا الأقرع بسيل دمه
اللي بجوزوه أبوه وامه سهل عليه الطلاق
لف سنة ولا تخطي قنا
على بخت الحزينة سكرت المدينة
اللي بدو يعمل جمال بدو يوسع باب الدار  *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال مضحكة 10 * 
إذا حلق جارك بل أنت ذقنك 
إذا طلع سهيل عند العشا بشر العامود بالدفا  
أربط الحمار مع رفيقه إن لم يتعلم من شهيقه يتعلم من نهيقه. 
أرخص من الفجل. 
الإسم كبير و المزرعة خربانة.   
إلى أن يجي الترياق من العراق يكون الملسوع مات. 
أنا أمير و أنت أمير فمن يسوق الحمير. 
انفخت الدف و تفرقت العشاق. 
البرد أساس كل علة. 
برد الصيف أحد من السيف. 
بلا دف عم نرقص.   *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال مضحكة 11 * 
بنت الدار عورا. 
البنت المليحة خير من الصبي الفضيحة. 
بوس الأيادي ضحك على اللحي. 
البومة لو كان فيها خير ما فاتها الصياد. 
بين السبع لا يخلو من العظام 
بين حانا و مانا راحت لحانا. 
بين كانونين صيف ثان. 
تحيرنا يا مليحة أين نبوسك. 
تيتي تيتي مثل ما رحتي جيتي. 
الثلم الأعوج من الثور الكبير. 
جئنا بالأقرع حتى يونسنا كشف عن قرعته و صار يفزعنا. 
جحا جابه و جحى أكله.    *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال مضحكة 12 * 
جحا كسر مزراب العين حتى يشتهر 
الجنازة حامية و الميت كلب. 
الحائط الواطيء كل واحد بيقفز عنه. 
الحرامي واحد و المتهوم ألف. 
حساب الحقل لا يجيء على حساب البيدر. 
دود الخل منه و فيه. 
الديك ملك على مزبلته 
ذهب الفلاح إلى المدينة فاشتهى الدبس و الطحينة. 
الذي سبق شم الحبق 
الذي في جنبه مسلة تنعره   *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال مضحكة 12 * 
الذي فيه عادة يظن كل الناس مثله 
الذي لم يشاورك في السفر لاتهنئه بالسلامة 
الذي ليس عنده عيله يقتني له خيله 
الذي من ايدو ، الله يزيدو 
الذي يعرف يعرف والذي ما يعرف يقول كف عدس 
الذي يلعب مع القط عليه بتحمل خراميشه 
الرجال عند حاجاتها نسوان 
رجل في الفلاحة ورجل في البور 
الرزق الداشر(السايب) يعلم الناس الحرام 
رغيف برغيف ولا يبيت جارك جوعان   *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال مضحكة 13 * 
زوج ابنك وهو ولد ياتيه ولد 
السعد يأتي جرجرة والنحس يأتي كوكرة 
شباط شبط ولبط ورائحة الصيف فيه 
صار لها زوج قالت اعور ما اريده 
طلطميس لا يعرف الجمعة من الخميس 
عدس شقرا ما يحمل دقرة 
العرس في محرونا واهل المجادل بترقص 
على قدر المؤونة تأتي المعونة 
عيش يا كديش حتى يطلع الحشيش 
العين لا تقاوم المخرز   *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال مضحكة 14 * 
غيم شباط ما عليه رباط 
في آذار اخرج ابقارك من الدار 
كانت النصيحة بجمل 
الكسرة في يد الشحاذ هجنة 
كل ديك على مزبلته صياح 
كل طلعة وراها نزلة 
كل عنزة معلقة بعرقوبها 
كل عنزة تعرف قطيعها 
كل قصير فتنة 
كل لحية ولها مشط   *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال مضحكة 15 * 
كل من حط فلوسه ، بنت السلطان عروسه 
كلام الأسى ما بينسى 
كلام البغيض يغيظ 
الكلام اللين يخرج الحية من وكرها 
كلب خلف كلبا ، طلع انجس من أبيه 
كلب داشر ولا سبع مربوط 
كلب زبدين لا يستغني عن سوق النبطية 
كلمة تحنن وكلمة تجنن 
كلمة تغني عن ألف وألف لا يغني عن كلمة 
كم طير طار ولعند ربه ما وصل   *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال مضحكة 16 * 
كم وردة ولدت قردة كما تزرع تحصد 
لا انام بين القبور ولا اشوف منامات وحشة 
لا فأرة طاهرة ولا دعاؤها مستجاب 
لا هم الا هم الدين و لا وجع الا وجع العين 
لا يعرف الخمسة من الطمسة 
لا يقدر على البقرة فينطح العجلة
 ليوم الله يدبرالله 
ما دام البرد قايم ، ما دام النصراني صايم 
مؤزرة وحافية الله لا يعطيها عافية 
للسيف و للضيف و لغدرات الزمان   *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال مضحكة 17 * 
لولا السبك والتقدير تعلمت النحو الحمير 
لولا الغيرة ما حبلت ميره 
لولا المربي ما عرفت ربي 
لولا كمي ما أكل فمي 
الليل واحد والحرامي الف 
مثل البدوي بيته على ظهره 
مثل القطاط بسبع ارواح 
مثل القطاط يأكل ويذم ويحدث ويطم 
مثل بالع الموس 
مجدرة ولبن، عافية على البدن   *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال مضحكة 18 * 
المرأة ضلع أعوج أن قومته انكسر. 
المرأة قفل البيت. 
مشيخة ام طق حنق 
المعاتبة صابون القلوب 
معزى ولو طارت 
المكتوب ما منه مهرب 
الملسوع يخاف من جرة الحبل 
من جرب المجرب كان عقله خربان 
من فاته اللحم عليه بالمرق 
من قلة الخيل شدوا على الكلاب سروج   *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال مضحكة 19 * 
من هو اخبر فيك ، جارك ومربيك 
منتوف مهيا من أهل جويا 
منقش مثل قطط شارنيه 
الميت كلب والجنازة حامية 
ناب كلب في جلد خنزير 
الناس بالناس والهرة بالنفاس 
الناس مع الواقف 
نزل الفلاح الى المدينة ، فأشتهى الدبس والطحينة 
وصل الموس الى اللحية 
الولد اذا بار يطلع ثلثاه للخال 
الولد ولد ولو حكم بلد 
يأكلها السبع ولا يأكلها الضبع 
يا أهل كفرحونا ، لا تأخذوا منا ولا تعطونا 
يحب الرفعة ولو على الخازوق   *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة    *  العزة والشجاعة   استقبال الموت خير من استدباره  أكرم نفسك عن كل دنيء  الإفراط في التواضع يجلب المذلة  الجود بالنفس أقصى غاية الجود  السيف أهول ما يُرى مسلولا  العز في نواصي الخيل  القَصَّابُ لا تهوله كثرة الغنم  إن البعوضة تُدْمي مُقْلةَ الأسد  إن الجبان حتْفُه من فوقه  أنا لها ولكل عظيمة  بنفسي فَخَرْتُ لا بجدودي  تجوع الحرة ولا تأكل بثدييها  ذل من لا سيف له  عش عزيزا أو مت وأنت كريم  فلان كالكعبة تُزارُ ولا تُسْتَزارُ  قد يتوقى السيف وهو مغمد  قد يجبن الشجاع بلا سلاح  لا يضير الشاة سلخها بعد ذبحها  من تعرض للمصاعب ثبت للمصائب  من لم يركب الأهوال لم ينل المطالب  موت في عز خير من حياة في ذل   *

----------


## Ahmed Essam Z

تسلم ايدك ابو عبدالله وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> تسلم ايدك ابو عبدالله وجزاك الله الف خير

 *تسلم أخي ،
وشكراً لمرورك .*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة     * الصبر    اصبر تنل  اصبر قليلا فبعد العسر تيسير ... وكل أمر له وقت وتدبير  اصبر لكل مُصِيبةٍ وتجلًّدِ ... واعلم بأن الدهر غير مُخَلَّدِ  الأيام دول  التأني من الرحمن والعجلة من الشيطان  الجزع عند المصيبة مصيبة  الرمد أهون من العمى  الصبر صبران: صبر على ما تكره وصبر على ما تحب  الصبر عند الصدمة الأولى  الصبر مفتاح الفرج  إن السماء تُرْجَى حين تحتجب  إن الله يمهل ولا يهمل  إن غدا لناظره قريب  إن مع اليوم غدا يا مسعدة  أنا الغريق فما خوفي من البلل  بالتأني تُدْرَكُ الفُرَصُ *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة      * الصبر   دع الأيام تفعل ما تشاء ... وطب نفسا بما حكم القضاء  دواء الدهر الصبر عليه  شدة وتزول  صبرك عن محارم الله أيسر من صبرك على عذاب الله  صبري على نفسي ولا صبر الناس عليّ  طول البال يهدم الجبال  عش رجبا ترى عجبا  في التأني السلامة وفي العجلة الندامة  قد يدرك المتأني بعض حاجته ... وقد يكون مع المستعجل الزلل  كل آت قريب  كل هم إلى فرج  لا يبقى شيء على حال  لا يضيع حق وراءه مطالب  لست أول من غره السراب  لكل جَوَادٍ كَبْوَةٌ  مصائب قوم عند قوم فوائد  من تأني أدرك ما تمنى  من رأى مصائب غيره هانت مصائبه  من صبر ظفر  من لم يصبر على كلمة سمع كلمات  وأفضل أخلاق الرجال التَّصَبُّرُ    *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة      * العلم والحكمة
1   لكل حي أجل  
لكل داء دواء  
بعض الحلم ذل  
يد واحدة لا تحمل بطيختين  
خذو الحكمة من أفواه البسطاء  
ما كلُّ ما يُعلم يُقال  
اتقوا النار ولو بشق تمرة (حديث)   
اجلس حيث يُؤْخَذُ بيدك وَتُبَرُّ ولا تجلس حيث يؤخذ برجلك وتُجَرُّ  
أَحْسِنْ إلي الناس تستعبد قلوبهم  
إذا التقى المسلمان بسيفيهما فالقاتل والمقتول في النار (حديث)   
إذا تم العقل نقص الكلام  
إذا زل العالِمُ زل بزلته عالَمٌ  
إذا ضربت فأوجع فإن الملامة واحدة  
إذا كنت ذا رأي فكن ذا عزيمة  
إذا نُصِرَ الرأي بطل الهوى  
ازهد في الدنيا يحبك الله وازهد فيما عند الناس يحبك الناس (حديث)   
أرسل حكيما ولا توصه  
اسْتَفْتِ قلبك وإن أفتاك الناس وأفتوك. (حديث)   
اشتدي يا أزمة تنفرجي  
أشد الجهاد مجاهدة الغيظ  
أشد الفاقة عدم العقل    *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   العلم والحكمة
2 
أصحاب العقول في نعيم
إصلاح الموجود خير من انتظار المفقود
أضيق الأمر أدناه من الفرج
اطلبوا العلم من المهد إلى اللحد
اطلبوا العلم ولو في الصين
أعط الخبز لخبازه ولو أكل نصفه
أعط القوس باريها
أَعقَلُ الناس أَعْذَرُهُمْ للناس
آفة الرأي الهوى
آفة العِلْم النسيان 
أفْضَلُ الجهاد كلمة عدل عند سلطان جائر 
الإشارات تُغْني اللبيب عن العبارات
الأمر يعرض دونه الأمر
البِشْر يعقد القلوب على المحبة
البصر بالزَّبُونِ تجارة 
التدبير نصف المعيشة
الجهل شر الأصحاب
الحاجة تفتق الحيلة
الحق أبْلَجُ والباطل لجلج
الحِلْم أجَلُّ من العقل *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   العلم والحكمة
3 
الخيل أعرف بفارسها 
الدم لا يصير ماء  
الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر 
الشبعان يفُتُّ للجائع فتا بطيئا 
الشر في الناس لا يفنى وإن قُبِرُوا 
الشر قليله كثير  
الشر للشر خُلِقَ  
الشكوى لغير الله مذلة 
الشيب قبل العيب  
الصِّيتُ ولا الغنى 
الضرورات تبيح المحظورات 
الطيور على أشكالها تقع 
الظَّفَرُ بالضعيف هزيمة 
العاقل لا يستقبل النعمة ببطر ولا يودعها بجزع 
العاقل من عقل لسانه والجاهل من جهل قدره 
العقل صدق الحكم على الأمور 
العقل أشرف الأحباب 
العقل صفاء النفس والجهل كدرها  
العقل غريزة تربيها التجارب 
العقل يُهَابُ ما لا يُهابُ السيف 
العِلْمُ أشهر الأحساب  *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   العلم والحكمة
4 
العلم في الصِّغَرِ كالنقش على الحجر 
العلم كالسراج من مر به اقتبس منه  
العلم يُؤْتَى ولا يَأْتِي 
العلماء ورثة الأنبياء 
الغنى غنى القلب لا غنى المال 
المذبوحة لا تتألم من السلخ 
المرء حيث يضع نفسه 
المرء يجمع والدنيا مفرقة 
المصائب لا تأتي فرادى 
الموت حوض مورود 
الموت على رقاب العباد 
الناس أعداء ما جهلوا 
الناس عبيد الإحسان 
الناس لولا الدين لأكل بعضهم بعضا 
الناس معادن (حديث)  
الندم على السكوت خير من الندم على القول 
النفس مولعة بحب العاجل 
النهر يشرب منه الكلب والأسد 
الوقت كالسيف إن لم تقطعه قطعك  
الوقت من ذهب 
إلى التراب يصير الناس كلهم  *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   العلم والحكمة
5  
إن السفينة لا تجري على اليابس 
إن المعاذير يَشُوبُها الكذب 
إن قل مالي فلا خِلُّ يصاحبني ... وإن زاد مالي فكل الناس خِلاَّنِي  
أهل مكة أدرى بشعابها  
بعض الشر أهون من بعض  
بقدر لُغاتِ المرء يَكْثُرُ نفعه 
بيتي أستر لعوراتي 
تألف النعمة بحسن جوارها 
جاهدوا أهواءكم كما تجاهدون أعداءكم 
جَنَّةُ الرجل داره 
حسب الحليم أن الناس أنصاره على الجاهل 
حُسْنُ الصورة جمال الظاهر وَحُسْنُ العقل جمال الباطن  
حُسْنُ طلب الحاجة نصف العلم  
حِفْظُ اللسان راحة الإنسان 
حِمَاكَ أحمى لك وأهلك أحفى بك 
حياة المرء ثوب مستعار  *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   العلم والحكمة
6  
خدعوها بقولهم "حسناء" ... والغواني يَغُرُّهُنَّ الثناء 
خير الأمور أوساطها  
خير البر عاجله 
داء الجهل ليس له دواء 
درهم وقاية خير من قنطار علاج 
دع عنك لومي فإن اللوم إغراء 
دع ما أنكرت لما عَرَفْتَ 
دِعَامَةُ العقل الحلم  
دل على عاقل اختياره  
دنياك ما أنت فيه 
ذو العقل يشقى بالنعيم بعقله ... وأخو الجهالة في الشقاوة ينعم  
رأس الجهل الاغترار  
رأس الحكمة مَخافةُ الله 
رأس الخطايا الحرص والغضب 
رأس الدين المعرفة 
رأس العقل بعد الإيمان التودد إلى الناس  
رب أخ لم تلده أمي ... ينفي الأذى عني ويجلو همي 
سائل الله لا يخيب 
سوء الخُلُق يُعْدِي 
شر إخوانك من لا تعاتب  *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال عامية*     
العسل ما يلطا الا بشفات من يلوقه
من غاب غابت حصته 
الطول طول نخلة والعقل عقل اصخلة
من خرج من داره قل مقداره
غرها كبر ثوبها فتعرت
خشمك منك ولو كان اجبع
ثور قال احلبوه
 على دق الطبل ترقص المينونة
الثوب ما ينشق بين عاقل ومينون
الأولين ما خلوا للتالين شيء
لو كل من يا و نِيَر ما تَم في الوادي شِيَر   *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال عامية*    
مثلك وشرواك : أي ان الناس كلهم وشرواك فاذا كنت تشكو من أمر من الأمور فان الناس كلهم أوجلهم يشكون من مثل ما تشكو منه .. ويعانون مثل ما تعاني أو أشد مما تعاني ... والذي يعرف الأسباب قد تسهل أمامه طرق العلاج ..  
يضرب هذا مثلاً لتساوي الناس في عوارض الدهر وحوداثه .. التي لا تختص فرداً دون فرد .. ولا جماعة دون جماعة  
__________________________________________________  ____________ 
* مثل مجير أم عامر : أم عامر هي الضبع وقد أجارها أحدهم من أعدائها .. ومنعهم من صيدها أو إيذائها .. فكان جزاؤه منها الإساءة مقابل الاحسان ..  
يضرب مثلاً لمن تحسن إليه فيسىء اليك .. ومن تنفعه فيضرك ومن ترحمه فيقسو عليك  
__________________________________________________  ____________ 
* المخطي ما له عوين : أي الذي يركب الطريق الخاطيء ويسير فيه إلى غير هدف لن يجد له أعواناً ولن يجد له مؤيدين  
__________________________________________________  ____________ 
* المدبر في السماء: يعني أن الذي يقدر الخير والشر في السماء وهو الله ولكن هذا لا يمنع من عمل الأسباب الجالبة للخير والدافعة للشر .. وما أراده الله كائن لامحالة 
__________________________________________________  ____________ 
* المرد أخضر : المرد يعني المرجع .. والخضرة رمز للمرجع الطيب المريح  
يضرب مثلاً للأمر تكون نهايته طيبة .. وعاقبته حميدة حتى ولو بدت في أوائله أمور صعبة.. ومعاكسات ليست في الحسبان  
__________________________________________________  ____________ 
* المسامح كريم : يعني التغاضي عن بعض الهفوات .. والعفو عمن عملها .. ويعتبر كرماً.. يشكر المرء علية .. ويكسب به سمعة طيبة .. وذكراً حميداً ..  
يضرب هذا مثلاً لبعض شيم الكرم .. وأن غض النضر عن بعض الهفوات يعتبر كرما .. ويعتبر عطاءاً .. يثاب المرء به ذكراً حميداً ...... كما أن الناس يقفون من التسامح موقفا كريما اذا زلت به القدم .. أو أخطاء عن غير قصد  
__________________________________________________  ____________ 
* مس الحبل ولا تقطعة : مس الحبل .. أي شدة شداً رقيقاً .. حتى لا ينقطع .. فانه اذا انقطع قد يصعب ربطة .. وقد يكون في ربطة ما يقصر الحبل فلا يحيط بما تريد ربطة ..  
يضرب هذا مثلاً لا ستعمال الحكمة والتعقل في الأمور التي يمارسها المرء .. وأن عليه أن لا يلجأ إلى الشدة في كثير من الأمور لأن الشدة قد تفسدها .. وتأتي بالاضرار أكثر مما تأتي بالمنافع  
__________________________________________________  ____________ 
* مسحة رسول : مسحة رسول أي إنه دواء نافع ومفيد وشاف حالاً وذلك مثل لمسة الرسول التي كلها خير وبركة وشفاء... 
يضرب مثلاً للشيء الذي لا يترك للمرض أثراً ولا للآلام بقية .. 
وقد يكون من معاني المثل الاستواء والعدالة في توزيع الأشياء .. بحيث لا يأخذ مكان أكثر مما أخذه المكان الآخر ..  
__________________________________________________  ____________ 
* مشتهي ومستحي : مشتهي يعني أنه يرغب في الحصول على شيء لا يملكه ولكنة يخجل من طلبه مجانا .. لانة قد يكون عند من لا يبيعه .. أو أنه عاجز عن دفع ثمنه 
يضرب هذا المثل لمن يرغب في تناول شيء من الأشياء من طعام أو شراب ولكنة لايملكة .. كما أنه لا يملك ثمنة .. وهو من نا حية ثالثة لا يملك الجرأة و الشجاعة لطلبة أو لأ خذة بقوة الساعد والجنان .. ولذلك فان تلك الشهوة تبقى حبيسة في نفسة لا يجد لا روائها أو اشباعها سبيلاً  
__________________________________________________  ____________ 
* من قام أعانه الله : عانه بمعنى أعانه .. وقام بمعنى عمل الأسباب وسعى لطلب الرزق والمعنى أن من صمم على أمر من الأمور فانه في الغالب يصل إلى ما يريد .. أو بعض ما يريد والمهم أنه لن يخيب .. 
يضرب هذا مثلاً للعزم والتصميم .. وأنهما من أقوى وسائل النجاح .. ونبل الرزق 
__________________________________________________  ____________ 
*مثل مجسّرة غسلة : غسلة قرية من قرى الوشم وبجوارها الوقف وتسمى القريتين بأسم القراين.. ومجسرة يعني مؤنسة .. ومرافقة لختها حتى تواصلها إلى بيتها 
وقصة هذا المثل أن امرأة من الوقف زارت صديقة لها في غسلة فغربت الشمس قبل أن تعود الزائرة إلى قريتها . فقالت لها صديقتها أنني لن أتركك تعودين وحدك .. ورجعت معها إلى غسلة وهكذا بقيت المرأتان تترددان بين غسلة والوقف إلى أن طلعت الشمس ..  
ويضرب هذا المثل للبلاهة والتغفيل الذي يصيب بعض البشر 
__________________________________________________  ____________ 
* من قايل لك اشتر شعير : التعبير هو من أردأ الحبوب ويظهر أن انسانا اشترى شعيراً فأكله فآلمه بطنه فلامه صاحبه وقال له انني لم أنصحك بشراء الشعير فأنت الملوم وحدك  
يضرب مثلاً لمن يكون دنيء النفس صغير الهمة لا يتطلع إلى عظائم الأمور وانما ينظر لصغارها 
__________________________________________________  ____________ 
البر وسيع *
يضرب مثلاً للمجال الواسع الذي يتمكن فيه كل واحد من أخذ حريته وراحته .. ودون أن يكون في ذلك أزعاج الأخرين 
__________________________________________________  ____________ 
تساوى الغارب والسنام *
يضرب هذا مثلاً لانعدام الطبقات والتساوي بين الناس 
__________________________________________________  ____________ 
تحسب الجراد في مصيدة الأول * 
يضرب هذا مثلاً لتقلب الأحوال 
__________________________________________________  ____________ 
تتن وقل صلاة *
يضرب لمن يهمل الطاعات وينهمك بالمعاصي 
__________________________________________________  ____________ 
بين الــــســــوانــــي والغواني *
يضرب هذا المثل لمن يعيش في جو  كله مرح وطرب وسعادة 
__________________________________________________  ____________ 
البصر ولا العتالة *
يضرب هذا المثل للتعقل والحكمة في كثير من الأمور التي لاتؤخذ بالقوة 
__________________________________________________  ____________ 
البر في رجب مهوب في الضحية *
يضرب هذا المثل لمن لا يحسن وضع الأشياء في مواضعها 
__________________________________________________  ____________ 
حطني تلقاني *
يضرب لبطيء الحركة 
__________________________________________________  ____________ 
حط في الماقف ريشة *
يضرب هذا المثل عند الوقوف لنقطة معينة 
__________________________________________________  ____________ 
حط رأسك في القلص *
يضرب لمن يعرف لطريق الذي يسير فيه 
__________________________________________________  ____________ 
حط الخير على البركة *
يضرب لتقبل الخير مهما كثر 
__________________________________________________  ____________ 
الحر تكفية الأشارة *
يضرب لنّباهة والمشاعر المرهفة 
__________________________________________________  ____________ 
حذفة عـــصـــا *
يضرب هذا المثل لقرب المكان المقصود 
__________________________________________________  ____________ 
الحب من بذرة *
يضرب لعودة الفروع إلى أصولها 
__________________________________________________  ____________ 
حاطب ليل *
يضرب مثلاً للذي لايميز بين الذي لاينفعه ولايضره  *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   العلم والحكمة
7  
شر الوصل وصل لا يدوم 
طاعة اللسان ندامة  
ظن العاقل خير من يقين الجاهل  
عدو عاقل خير من صديق جاهل 
عَزَّ من قنع وذل من طمع  
عقول كل قوم على قَدْرِ زمانهم  
عِلْمُ الرجل ولده المخَلَّدُ 
علم بلا عمل كشجر بلا ثمر  
علم لا ينفع ككنز لا يُنْفَقُ منه 
عليك بالجنة فإن النار في الكف 
عند الامتحان يكرم المرء أو يهان 
عند جُهَيْنَةَ الخبر اليقين  
فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه  
فوت الحاجة خير من طلبها إلى غير أهلها 
في تقلب الأحوال علم جواهر الرجال 
قَيِّدُوا العلم بالكتابة 
قَيِّدُوا نعم الله بالشكر 
كالقشة التي قصمت ظهر البعير 
كعبة الله لا تكسى لإعواز 
كل إناء بالذي فيه ينضح  *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   العلم والحكمة
8  
كل بؤس وكل نعيم زائل 
كل ذات ذيل تختال 
كل زائد ناقص 
كل ما قَرَّتْ به العين صالح 
كل مبذول مملول 
كل ممنوع مرغوب
كلب جَوَّالٌ خير من أسد رابض 
لا تأكل خبزك على مائدة غيرك 
لا تجعلن دليل المرء صورته 
لا يُجْمَعُ سيفان في غمد 
لا تكن رطبا فَتُعْصَرَ ولا يابسا فتكسر 
لا تلتقي الجبال  
لا جديد تحت الشمس 
لا جُرْمَ بعد الندامة 
لا رسول كالدرهم 
لا نار بدون دخان  *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   العلم والحكمة
9  
لا يبصر الدينار غير الناقد  
لا يذهب العُرْفُ بين الله والناس 
لا يستمتع بالجوزة إلا كاسرها 
ليس الخبر كالمعاينة 
ليس المشِيرُ كالخبير 
ما أحسن الدين والدنيا إذا اجتمعا 
ما أشبه السفينة بالملاح  
ما أضيق العيش لولا فسحة الأمل  
ما أقصر الليل على راقد 
ما المرء إلا بدرهميه 
ما أول إلا ويتلوه آخر 
ما صنع الله فهو خير 
ما هلك امرؤ عرف قدر نفسه 
مسكين ابن آدم: تؤذيه البقة وتقتله الشرقة 
مصارع الرجال تحت بروق الطمع 
من أحسن السؤال عَلِمَ 
من استحيا من بنت عمه لم يولد له ولد  *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   العلم والحكمة 
10  
من اشترى الحمد لم يُغْبَنْ 
من أشترى ما لا يحتاج إليه باع ما يحتاج إليه 
 من اعتاد البطالة لم يفلح 
من أكل السمين أتخم 
من أكل على مائدتين اختنق 
من أكل للسلطان زبيبة ردها تمرة 
من الحبة تنشأ الشجرة  
من الحيلة ترك الحيلة 
من السرور بكاء  
من العجائب أعمش كَحَّالٌ 
من أنفق ولم يحسب هلك ولم يدر 
من بكى من زمان بكى عليه 
من ترك الشهوات عاش حرا 
من ترك حرفته ترك بخته 
من تَسَمَّعَ سمع ما يكره  
من تَعَدَّى الحق ضاق مذهبه  
من حاول الغدر وخلف الوعد عدا عليه الذم بعد الحمد  
من خَدَمَ الرجال خُدِمَ  
من رعى غنما في أرض مسبعة ونام عنها تولى رعيها الأسد  
من زرع المعروف حصد الشكر 
من ساواك بنفسه ما ظلمك  *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   العلم والحكمة 
11  
من سابق الدهر عثر  
من سعادة المرء أن يكون خصمه عاقلا 
من سَلِمَتْ سريرته سلمت علانيته 
من صارع الحق صرعه  
من صدقت لهجته ظهرت حجته  
من ضعف عن كسبه اتكل على زاد غيره  
من عَيَّرَ عُيِّرَ  
من غضب من لا شيء رضى بلا شيء  
من غُلبْ سُلبْ  
من غلبه الهوى فليس لعقله سلطان 
من فعل ما شاء لقى ما ساء 
من لانت كلمته وجبت محبته  
من لم يحسن إلى نفسه لم يحسن إلى غيره  
من مأمنه يؤتى الحذر  
من نام رأى الأحلام  
من نام عن عدوه نبهته المكائد 
من هانت عليه نفسه فهو على غيره أهون 
من يزرع الشوك لا يجني به العنب  
مودة الآباء قرابة في الأبناء 
مودة العدو لا تنفع  *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   العلم والحكمة 
12  
نصف العقل مُدَاراةُ الناس 
نظر العدو بما أسر يبوح 
هي الدنيا تُحَبُّ ولا تُحابِي 
وإذا أتتك مذمتي من ناقص ... فهي الشهادة لي بأني كامل 
وإذا القلوب استرسلت في غَيِّها ... كانت بَلِيَّتُهَا على الأجسام 
وأغيظ من عاداك من لا تُشَاكِلُ 
والفقر ذل عليه باب مفتاحه العجز والتواني 
وأنفس ما للفتى لُبُّهُ  
وحق على ابن الصقر أن يشبه الصقر  
وخير جليس في الزمان كتاب  
وداوني بالتي كانت هي الداء 
وشر البلية ما يضحك 
وليس الذئب يأكل لحم ذئب ويأكل بعضنا بعضا عيانا 
ومهما تكن عند امرئ من خليقة ... وإن خالها تخفى على الناس تُعْلَمِ 
ونهجو ذا الزمان بغير ذنب ... ولو نطق الزمان لنا هجانا  *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   العلم والحكمة 
13  
وهل شمس تكون بلا شعاع 
وهل يصلح العطار ما أفسد الدهر  
ويأتيك بالأخبار من لم تزود 
يخاطبني السفيه بكل قبح ... فأكره أن أكون له مجيبا 
يزيد سفاهة وأزيد حلما .
.. كعود زاده الإحراق طيبا 
يد الله مع الجماعة 
يضع سره في أضعف خلقه 
يهرم كل شيء من ابن آدم ويشب منه الحرص والأمل 
يوم لنا ويوم علينا  *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال شعبية        *مايشبع روحه من عمود الجراد* *ما يمدح السوق إلا من ربح به*  *مخباك كيسك وابن عمك ريالك* *لأكل أكل الحوت والحال مسحوت* *من جاء بدون عزيمة قعد بدون فراش* *نقاش السنون ما يملى البطون* *من ذكرك ما حقرك* *من عاش بالحيلة مات بالفقر* *من خلى عشاه أصبح يلقاه* *من دليلته البقر طاح بالحفر* *من كثر هذره قل قدره* *من لا يغبر شاربه ما دسمه* *مهنة بلا استاد آخرتها الفساد* *وجه تعرفه ولا وجه تنكره* *من لا يتقاضا حي يقمح الى مات* *معرفة الديار امارة ومعرفة الرجال تجاره* *ولد بطني يعرف رطني* *النار ما ترث إلا الرماد* *لي بغيت تضمها أسأل عن أمها*  *من بغا الدح ماقال أح*  *تيتي تيتي مثل مارحتي مثل ماجيتي*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   الصداقة
1  
كل غريب للغريب نسيب 
ابذل لصديقك دمك ومالك  
غبن الصديق نذالة  
احذر عدوك مرة وصديقك ألف مرة فإن انقلب الصديق فهو أعلم بالمضرة  
آخ الأْكْفاءَ وداه الأعداء 
أخوك من صَدَقك لا من صدّقك 
خير الإخوان أقدمهم  
إذا صُنْتَ المودة كان باطنها أحسن من ظاهرها  
إذا كنت في كل الأمور معاتبا ... صديقك لم تلق الذي لا تعاتبه  
اعرف صاحبك واتركه  
الإمارة حلوة الرضاع مُرَّةُ الفطام  
الجار أولى بالشُّفْعَةِ  
الجار قبل الدار 
الصديق إما أن ينفع وإما أن يشفع 
الصديق وقت الضيق  
العتاب هدية الأحباب 
الغائب عُذْرُه معه 
اللهم قني شر أصدقائي أما أعدائي فأنا كفيل بهم  
الناس لبعضها  
الوَحْدَةُ خير من جليس السوء 
إن أخاك من واساك  *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   الصداقة
2  
إن الأيادي قروض 
إن المعارف في أهل النهى ذمم 
إن لم يكن وفاق ففراق 
تزاوروا ولا تتجاوروا 
تعاشروا كالإخوان وتحاسبوا كالغرباء  
تعاشروا كالإخوان وتعاملوا كالأغراب 
تقاربوا بالمودة ولا تتكلوا على القرابة  
جليس المرء مثله 
الجنة بدون ناس لا تُداس  
جواهر الأخلاق تصفها المعاشرة 
خير المال ما وَجَّهْتَهُ وِجْهتَه 
خير المحادث والجليس كتاب ... تخلو به إن ملّك الأصحاب  
سافر تجد عوضا عما تفارقه  
شدة الألفة تزيل الكلفة  
شر البلاد بلاد لا صديق فيه  
صاحب إذا صاحبت كل ماجد سهل المحيا طلق مُسَاعِدِ 
صحبة السوء مفسدة للأخلاق  
صديقك حين تستغنى كثير ... وما لك عند فقرك من صديق  
عليك بالإخوان فإنهم في الرخاء زينه وفي البلاء عُدَّةٌ  
عن المرء لا تسأل وسل عن قرينه  
عند الشدائد تعرف الإخوان 
فخير ما كسبت إخوان الثقة أنس وعون في الأمور الموبقة  
في الشدائد يعرف الإخوان  
قول الحق لم يدع لي صديقا  
كثرة العتاب تفرق الأحباب  
كثرة العتاب تورث البغضاء 
ما استبقاك من عرضك للأسد 
ما تواصل اثنان فطال تواصلهما إلا لفضلهما أو لفضل أحدهما 
من جاور السعيد يسعد ومن جاور الحداد ينحرق بناره 
وكل قرين بالمقارن يقتدى 
ولست بمستبق أخا لا تَلُمُّهُ ... على شعث أي الرجال المهذب!    *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   الهموم
1  
كل رأس به صُداع 
اتسع الخرق على الراقع 
بعض العفو ضعف 
اختر أهون الشرين 
إذا فرغ الفؤاد ذهب الرقاد 
اضحك يضحك العالم معك وابك تبك وحدك 
الأعور في وسط العميان ملك 
الليل أخفى للويل 
الهموم بقدر الهمم 
إلى حتفي مَشَتْ قدمي 
اليوم خمر وغدا أمر 
تجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن 
حنانيك بعض الشر أهون من بعض 
رُبَّ دهر بكيت منه فلما صرت في غيره بكيت عليه 
رُبَّ ملوم لا ذنب له 
رُبَّ نعل شر من الحفا 
سحابة صيف تذروها الرياح 
عند الصباح يحمد القوم السرى 
في فمي ماء وهل ينطق من في فمه ماء 
لا تشكون إلى خلق فتشمته ... شكوى الجريح إلى الغربان والرخم 
لا تكن رأسا فالرأس كثير الأذى   *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   الهموم
2  
لا جدوى من البكاء على اللبن المسكوب 
لا بد للمصدور من أن ينفث 
لو ترك القطا لنام 
وإذا المنية أنشبت أظفارها ... ألفيت كل تميمة لا تنفع 
والمرء ساع لأمر ليس يدركه ... والعيش شُحٌّ وإشفاق وتأميل 
وأي الناس تصفو مشاربه 
ورأيت الهموم بالليل أدهى 
ولا تجزع لحادثة الليالي ... فما لحوادث الدنيا بقاء 
ولا يرد عليك الفائت الحزن  
ولله أوس آخرون وخزرج  
وما الموت إلا سارق دق شخصه ... يصول بلا كف ويسعى بلا رِجْلِ  
وما خير ليل ليس فيه نجوم  
وما اليوم إلا مثل أمس الذي مضى 
يوم السرور قصير  *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   التربية والخبرة
1  
السعادة صحة جيدة وذاكرة سيئة 
اخطب لابنتك ولا تخطب لابنك 
إذا دببت على المنسأة من هرم ... فقد تباعد عنك اللهو والغزل 
إذا عُرِفَ السبب بطل العجب 
وإذا كانت النفوس كبارا ... تعبت في مرادها الأجسام 
اطلب من العلوم علماً ينفعك ... ينفي الأذى والعيب ثم يرفعك 
أعدل الشهود التجارب 
أعز من الولد ولد الولد 
أعز مكان في الدنا سرج سابح ... وخير جليس في الزمان كتاب 
أكبر منك بيوم يعرف عنك بسنة 
الأم مدرسة إذا أعددتها ... أعددت شعباً طيب الأعراق 
البطن لا تلد عدواً 
التجارب ليست لها نهاية والمرء منها في زيادة 
التجربة العلم الكبير 
العبد يقرع بالعصا والحر تكفيه الإشارة 
العتب على النظر 
العلم زين فكن للعلم مكتسبا ... وكن له طالبا ما عشت مقتبسا 
العلم يجدي ويبقى للفتى أبدا ... والمال يفنى وإن أجدى إلى حين 
العلم يرفع بيتا لا عماد له ... والجهل يهدم بيت العز والشرف 
القرد في عين أمه غزال 
الكتاب يقرأ من عنوانه  *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   التربية والخبرة
2  
اللي تقرصه الحية يخاف من الحبل 
النار قد تُخَلِّفُ رماداً 
أَلَيسَ الصُّبحُ بِقَرِيبٍ (قرآن كريم هود81)  
إن كبر ابنك آخيه 
تجربة المجرب تضييع للأيام 
تعلم فليس المرء يولد عالما ... وليس أخو علم كمن هو جاهل 
رب أخ لي لم تلده أمي ... ينفي الأذى عني ويجلو همي  
عند الامتحان يكرم المرء أو يهان 
في التجارب علم مستأنف 
قُل كُلٌّ يَعمَلُ عَلَى شَاكِلَتِه (قرآن كريم الإسراء84)  
قم للمعلم وفه التبجيلا ... كاد المعلم أن يكون رسولا  
كم من كثير العلم والوفاء ... قد صانه العقل عن الرياء 
لا تحسبن العلم ينفع وحده ... ما لم يتوج ربه بخلاق 
لا تنه عن خُلُقٍ وتأتي مثله ... عار عليك إذا فعلت عظيم 
 لا يعرف الشوق إلا من يكابده ... ولا الصبابة إلا من يعانيها 
 لسان التجربة الصدق 
 شاور من جَرَّبَ 
 ما كل من هز الحسام بضارب ... ولا كل من أجرى اليراع بكاتب 
 مرآة العواقب في يد ذي التجارب 
 من اتَّكَلَ على زاد غيره طال جوعه 
من دق الباب سمع الجواب  *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   التربية والخبرة
3  
ومن طلب العلا من غير كد ... أضاع العمر في طلب المحال 
من عاشر حكيماً مات عليماً 
وإن المعلم لم تكن أقواله ... طبق الفعال فقوله لن يثمرا  
وإن نبغتم ففي علم وفي أدب ... وفي صناعات عصر ناسه صُنع 
وينشأ ناشئ الفتيان منا ... على ما كان عوده أبوه 
يا أيها الرجل المعلم غيره ... هلا لنفسك كان ذا التعليم 
يا باري القوس برياً لست تحسنها ... لا تفسدنها وأعط القوس باريها 
يا بانياً في غير ملكك يا مربياً في غير ولدك  
قد يخلق من ظهر العالم جاهلاً   *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   المشورة   
إذا صدأ الرأي أصقلته المشورة 
الرأي قبل شجاعة الشجعان 
المستشير معان والمستشار مؤتمن  
المستنير على طريق النجاح  
المشورة راحة لك وتعب لغيرك  
المشورة عين الهداية  
المشورة لقاح العقول  
أول الحزم المشورة  
بقدر الرأي تعتبر الرجال ... وبالآمال ينتظر المآل  
وعند جهينة الخبر اليقين!  
خاطر من استغنى برأيه 
شاور في أمرك الذين يخشون الله 
شاور لبيباً ولا تعصه    *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   مساويء الأخلاق
1   
خادم سيدين يكذب على أحدهما 
اجتنب مصاحبة الكذاب فإن اضطررت إليه فلا تُصَدِّقْهُ 
أجهل الناس من كان على السلطان مدلا وللإخوان مذلا 
أحضر الناس جوابا من لم يغضب 
اختلط حابلهم بنابلهم  
إذا تفرقت الغنم قادتها العنز الجرباء  
إذا ساء فعل المرء ساءت ظنونه ... وَصَدَّقَ ما يعتاده من توهم  
إذا سأل ألحف وإن سئل سوّف  
إذا سمعت الرجل يقول فيك من الخير ما ليس فيك فلا تأمن أن يقول فيك من الشر ما ليس فيك  
أذل البخل أعناق الرجال  
أرى كل إنسان يرى عيب غيره ... ويعمى عن العيب الذي هو فيه  
أساء سمعا فأساء إجابة 
أسد عليَّ وفي الحروب نعامة 
أعلمه الرماية كل يوم ... فلما أشتد ساعِدُهُ رماني 
أغنى الأغنياء من لم يكن للبخل أسيراً 
آفة الحديث الكذب 
أقل الناس سروراً الحسود 
أكلوا خيري وعصوا أمري 
البخيل عظيم الرواق صغير الأخلاق 
البخيل غناه فقر ومطبخه قفر 
البخيل لا تَبُلُّ إحدى يديه الأخرى    *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   مساويء الأخلاق
2   
الحاسد يرى زوال نعمتك نعمة عليه  
الحسد ثِقْلٌ لا يضعه حامله  
الحسد داء لا يبرأ منه  
الحسد والنفاق والكذب أثافي الذل  
الحسود لا يَسُودُ  
الخاذل أخو القاتل  
الشرير لا يظن بالناس خيراً  
الشكوى سلاح الضعفاء  
الشماتة بالمنكوب لؤم  
الطبع غلب التطبع  
العديم من احتاج من اللئيم  
الغضب صدأ العقل  
الكلاب النباحة نادراً ما تعض  
الكلاب تنبح والقافلة تسير  
المرء تواق إلى ما لم ينل  
المزاح لقاح الضغائن  
المزاح هو السباب الأصغر إلا أن صاحبه يضحك  
المزاحة تذهب المهابة وتورث الضغينة  
المزح أوله فرح وآخره ترح  
المزح يجلب الشر صغيراً والحرب كبيرة   *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   في صيغة أبيات شعرية    
1. غير مجد في ملتي و اعتقادي   
   نوح باك و لا ترنم شاد 
2. لا تنه عن خلق و تأتي مثله    
  عار عليك إذا فعلت عظيم  
3. إذا لم تخش عاقبة الليالي   
   و لم تستح فاصنع ما تشاء  
4. السيف أصدق أنباء من الكتب    
  في حده الحد بين الجد و اللعب  
5. إذا كنت في كل الأمور معاتباً  
    صديقك لم تلق الذي تعاتبه  
6. على قدر أهل العزم تأتي العزائم  
    و تأتي على قدر الكرام المكارم 
7. لأستسهلن الصعب أو أدرك المنى   
  فما انقادت الآمال إلا لصابر  
8. لا تحسب العلم ينفع وحده   
  ما لم يتوج ربه بخلاق  
9. ألا ليت الشباب يعود يوماً  
   فأخبره بما فعل المشيب  
10. لا تحسبن المجد تمراً أنت آكله  
   لن تبلغ المجد حتى تلعق الصبرا 
11. إن أخاك الحق من يسعى معك  
    و من يضر نفسه لينفعك  
12. إذا بلغ الرأي المشورة فاستعن   
  برأي نصيح أو نصيحة حازم  
13. من لم تفده عبراً أيامه     
 كان العمى أولى به من الهدى  
14. و إنما المرء حديث بعده   
   فكن حديثاً حسناً لمن يرى          
15. و آفة العقل الهوى فمن علا   
  على هواه عقله فقد نجا 
16. ليس ارتحالك في كسب الغنى سفراً    
  لكن مقامك في ضد هو السفر  
17. شهدت بأن وعد الله حق 
    و أن النار مثوى الكافرينا  
18. لله در الحسد ما أعدله  
    بدأ بصاحبه فقتله  
19. لا تمدحن امرأً حتى تجربه   
   و لا تذمه من غير تجريب 
20. لكل شيء إذا ما تم نقصان    
  فلا يغر بطيب العيش إنسان 
21. هي الأمور كما شاهدتها دول    
 من سره زمن ساءته أزمان  *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   مساويء الأخلاق
3   
المستجير بعمرو عند كربته كالمستجير من الرمضاء بالنار  
المكر حيلة من لا حيلة له  
الْمَنُّ مفسدة الصنيعة  
النار تأكل بعضها إن لم تجد ما تأكله  
إن الذليل من دل في سلطانه  
إن الشباب والفراغ والْجِدَة ... مفسدة للمرء أي مفسدة  
إن الغريق بكل حبل يعلق  
إن كنت كذوباً فكن ذكوراً  
انتظر حتى يشيب الغراب  
أنفك منك ولو كان أجدع  
إنك تضرب في حديد بارد  
أول الغضب جنون وآخره ندم  
إياك عني واسمعي يا جارة  
بئس الشعار الحسد  
بدن فاجر وقلب كافر  
بغاث الطير أكثرها فراخاً  
بلغ السكين العظم  
بين وعده وإنجازه فترة نبي  
تأبى الدراهم إلا كشف أرؤسها ... إن الغني طويل الذيل مياس  
تركه غنيمة والظفر به هزيمة    *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   مساويء الأخلاق
4   
تكاثرت الظباء على خراش ... فما يدري خراش ما يصيد  
تقطع أعناق الرجال المطامع  
تمخض الجبل فولد فأرا  
جاء لك الموت يا تارك الصلاة  
حاسد النعمة لا يرضيه إلا زوالها  
حبل الكذب قصير  
حسبك من الشر سماعه  
خلا لك الجو فبيضي واصفري  
خير الأصدقاء من ترك المزاح  
ذُلَّ من يغيظ الذليل بعيش  
رب ثوب يستغيث من صاحبه  
رب رمية من غير رام  
رجعت ريمة لعادتها القديمة  
ريح صيف وطارق طيف  
زعم الفرزدق أن سيقتل مربعاً ... أبشر بطول سلامة يا مربع  
سائل البخيل محروم وماله مكتوم  
سفير السوء يفسد ذات البين  
سكت دهرا ونطق كفرا  
سماعك بالْمُعَيْدِيِّ خير من أن تراه  
شر الحديث الكذب  
شر السمك يكدر الماء     *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   مساويء الأخلاق
5   
شر الناس من لا يبالي أن يراه الناس مسيئا  
شنشنة أعرفها من أخزم  
صلى وصام لأمر كان يأمله ... حتى قضاه فما صلى ولا صاما  
صواب الجاهل كزلة العاقل  
عقوبة الحاسد نفسه  
علامة الكذاب جوده باليمين من غير مستحلف  
عليه ما على أبي لهب  
عند البطون تعمى العيون  
عندما تغيب الهرة تلعب الفيران  
غابت السباع ولعبت الضباع  
غضب الجاهل في قوله وغضب العاقل في فعله  
فلان برق بلا مطر وشجر بلا ثمر  
فلان يسرق الكحل من العين  
فوا عجبا كم يدعي الفضل ناقص ... ووا أسفا كم يدعي النقص فاضل  
قد ينبت الشوك وسط الزهور  
كالجراد: لا يبقى ولا يذر  
كالذئب: إذا طلب هرب وإذا تمكن وثب  
كالضريع لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع  
كالقابض على الماء  
كالنحل: في أفواهها عسل يحلو وفي أذنابها السم    *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   مساويء الأخلاق
6   
كالنعامة: لا تطير ولا تحمل  
كأن الحاسد إنما خلق ليغتاظ  
كأن الشمس تطلع من حرامه  
كثرة الضحك تذهب الهيبة  
كذلك غمر الماء يروي ويغرق  
كل كلب ببابه ينبح  
كلام الليل يمحوه النهار  
كلام كالعسل ووغزٌ كالأسل  
كهرة تأكل أولادها  
لا تأمن من كذب لك أن يكذب عليك  
لا تسقط من كفه خردلة  
لا تمدّن إلى المعالي يدا قصرت عن المعروف  
لا حر بوادي عوف  
لا حي فيرجى ولا ميت فينسى  
لا خير فيمن لا يدوم له أحد  
لا رأي لمن لا يطاع  
لا رأي لكذوب  
لا راحة لحسود  
لا في العير ولا في النفير  
لا مروءة لبخيل  
لا يبلغ الأعداء من جاهل ما يبلغ الجاهل من نفسه   *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   مساويء الأخلاق
7   
لا يثمر الشوك العنب  
لا يجتمع الذئب والحمل  
لا يحمل الحقد من تعلو به الرتب  
لا يرضى عنك الحسود حتى تموت  
لا يستقيم الظل والعود أعوج  
لا يشكر الناس من لا يشكر الله  
لا يضر السحاب نباح الكلاب  
لا يعجبه العجب ولا صيام رجب  
لقد أسمعت لو ناديت حيا ... ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي  
لقد هان على الناس من احتاج إلى الناس  
لكل ساقطة لاقطة  
لله در الحسد ، ما أعدله بدأ بصاحبه فقتله  
لو كان في البومة خير ما تركها الصياد  
ليس للباطل أساس  
ليس للحاسد إلا ما حسد  
ما طار طير وارتفع إلا كما طار وقع  
ما لجرح بميت إيلام  
من أطاع غضبه أضاع أدبه  
من أوقد نار الفتنة احترق بها  
من حسن من دونه فلا عذر له  
من حفر حفرة لأخيه وقع فيها   *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   مساويء الأخلاق
8   
من ظهر غضبه قل كيده  
من غربل الناس نخلوه  
من غشنا فليس منا (حديث)   
من فاته الأدب لم ينفعه الْحَسَبُ  
من فسدت بطانته كان كمن غص بالماء  
من قلة الخيل شددنا على الكلاب سروجا  
من كان بيته من زجاج فلا يرشق بيوت الناس بالحجارة  
من لاحاك فقد عاداك  
من لم يركب الأهوال لم ينل الآمال  
من ليس له قديم ليس له جديد  
من ملك غضبه احترس من عدوه  
نعم الجدود ولكن بئس ما خلفوا  
نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا ... وما لزماننا عيب سوانا  
نفاق المرء من ذله  
هذا الميت لا يساوي ذلك البكاء  
همّه على بطنه  
هو كالكمأة لا أصل ثابت ولا فرع نابت  
وبعض خلائق الأقوام داء ... كداء البطن ليس له دواء  
وحسبك من غنى شبعاً ورى  
وفي الناس شر لو بدا ما تعاشروا ... ولكن كساه الله ثوب غطاء  
وكم علمته نظم القوافي ... فلما قال قافية هجاني   *

----------


## wail979

موسوعة أمثال, الف شكر

----------


## هامور السوق

اكثرها اول مرة اسمع فيها  
يعطيك العافية  على هالمجهوود  
تحيتي

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> موسوعة أمثال, الف شكر

 *شكراً أخي لمرورك.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> اكثرها اول مرة اسمع فيها 
> يعطيك العافية  على هالمجهوود 
> تحيتي

 *الله يعافيك أخي. *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   مساويء الأخلاق
9   
من ظهر غضبه قل كيده  
من غربل الناس نخلوه  
من فاته الأدب لم ينفعه الْحَسَبُ  
من فسدت بطانته كان كمن غص بالماء  
من قلة الخيل شددنا على الكلاب سروجا  
من كان بيته من زجاج فلا يرشق بيوت الناس بالحجارة  
من لاحاك فقد عاداك  
من لم يركب الأهوال لم ينل الآمال  
من ليس له قديم ليس له جديد  
من ملك غضبه احترس من عدوه  
نعم الجدود ولكن بئس ما خلفوا  
نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا ... وما لزماننا عيب سوانا  
نفاق المرء من ذله  
هذا الميت لا يساوي ذلك البكاء  
همّه على بطنه  
هو كالكمأة لا أصل ثابت ولا فرع نابت  
وبعض خلائق الأقوام داء ... كداء البطن ليس له دواء  
وحسبك من غنى شبعاً ورى  
وفي الناس شر لو بدا ما تعاشروا ... ولكن كساه الله ثوب غطاء  
وكم علمته نظم القوافي ... فلما قال قافية هجاني   *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   النصح
1   
احفر بئرا وَطُمَّ بئرا ولا تُعَطِّلْ أجيرا  
احفظ قرشك الأبيض ليومك الأسود  
إذا ذكرت الذئب فخذ الحذر  
آخر الحياة الموت  
إذا قل ماء الوجه قل حياؤه ... ولا خير في وجه إذا قل ماؤه)   
إذا حان القضاء ضاق الفضاء  
إذا سلمت من الأسد فلا تطمع في صيده  
إذا ظلمت من دونك فلا تأمن عقاب من فوقك  
إذا قصرت يدك عن المكافأة فليصل لسانك بالشكر  
إذا كان الكلام من فضة فالسكوت من ذهب  
إذا كنت سنداناً فاصبر وإذا كنت مطرقة فأوجع  
إذا هَبَّتْ رياحك فاغتنمها  
استر عورة أخيك لما يعلمه فيك   
اشكر من أَنْعَمَ عليك وأَنْعِمْ على من شكرك  
اِضْرِبْ ما دام الحديد حامياً  
اعقلها وتوكل  
اعمل الطيب وارمه البحر  
أفضل الجود أن تبذل من غير مسألة  
أقلل عتابك فالبقاء قليل ... والدهر يعدل تارة ويميل   *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   النصح
2   
اكذب النفس إذا حدثتها  
إكرام الميت دفنه  
أكل وحمد خير من أكل وصمت  
الاقتصاد في النفقة نصف المعيشة  
الأماني حلم في يقظة والمنايا يقظة من حلم  
الباب الذي يأتيك بالريح سده واسترح  
التَّحَسُّنُ خير من الْحُسْنِ  
الحي أبقى من الميت  
الخَيْرُ يُخَيِّر والشر يغَيّر  
الدين النصيحة  
الشُّبْهَةُ أخت الحرام  
العتاب قبل العقاب  
العين لا تعلو على الحاجب  
القِدْر الكبير يتسع للكبير  
النار أهون من العار  
النصح بين الملأ تقريع  
المنِّيَّة ولا الدَّنِيَّة  
إن الحياة عقيدة وجهاد  
إن الغصون إذا قومتها اعتدلت  
إن الله جَوَّادٌ يحب كل جَوَّادٍ  
إن زاد الشيء عن حده ينقلب لضده   *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   النصح
3   
إياك وصاحب السوء فإنه يحسن منظره ويقبح أثره  
حبل الكذب قصير  
حفظ السر أمانة  
خالف هواك ترشد  
دخان الأقارب يُعمِي  
زمَّارُ الحي لا يُطْرِبُ  
ظاهر العتاب خير من باطن الحقد  
عذر لم يتول الحق نسجه  
عمى العين ولا عمى القلب  
كل ابن أنثى وإن طالت سلامته ... يوماً على آلة حدباء محمول  
كل شيء يختال فيه الرجال ... غير أن ليس للمنايا احتيال  
كل ما تشتهي والبس ما يشتهي الناس  
كل واحد له قادح ومادح  
كن دافنا للشر بالخير تسترح من الهم  
كن لَيِّنًا في غير ضعف وشديداً في غير عنف  
لا تبع يوماً صالحاً بيوم طالح  
لا تخاصم من إذا قال فعل  
لا تُرَخِّص الضرورة بالإلحاح  
لا ترم سهما يعسر عليك رده   *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   النصح
4   
لا تقطعن ذنب الأفعى وترسلها ... إن كنت شهما فأتبع رأسها الذنبا  
لا تكن كالعنز تبحث عن المُدْيَةِ  
لا تلم المفشي إليك سرا وأنت قد ضقت بذاك صدرا  
ما أبعد ما فات وما أقرب ما هو آت  
ما حك جلدك مثل ظُفْرِكَ فتول أنت جميع أمرك  
ما كل ما يتمنى المرء يدركه ... رب امرئ حتفه فيما تمناه  
ما وعظ امرئ كتجاربه  
ما يداوي الأحمق بمثل الإعراض عنه  
مُرْ ذوي القرابات أن يتزاوروا ولا يتجاوروا  
معالجة الموجود خير من انتظار المفقود  
من استغنى بعلمه زل  
من أطاع غضبه أضاع أدبه  
من أعجب برأيه ضل  
من أفشى سره كثر المستأمرون عليه  
من أهان ماله أكرم نفسه  
من بلغ السبعين اشتكى من غير علة  
من ثقل على صديقه خَفَّ على عدوه  
من جعل نفسه عظما أكلته الكلاب  
من دخل مداخل السوء اتهم  
من سل سيف البغي قتل به  
من لم يكن ذئبا أكلته الذئاب 
 من وَطَّنَ نفسه على أمر هان عليه  
من يهُنْ يسهل الهوان عليه  
نزه جميلك من قبح الْمَنِّ  
وما الناس إلا الماء يحييه جريه ... ويرديه مكث دائم في قراره   *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة*   الجد والعمل
1   
العمل أبلغ خطابٍ  
الأفعال أبلغ من الأقوال  
ازرع كل يوم تأكل  
اطلب تظفر  
الإنسان بالتفكير والله بالتدبير  
الحركة بركة  
السماء لا تمطر ذهباً ولا فضة  
السيف يقطع بحده المرء يسعى بجده  
العيش في الدنيا جهاد دائم  
الفُرَصُ تَمُرُّ مَرَّ السحاب  
إن جهد المقل غير قليل  
إن مفاتيح الأمور العزائم  
أنجز حر ما وعد  
خير الأعمال ما كان ديمة  
زرع آباؤنا فأكلنا ونزرع ليأكل أبناؤنا  
زرعوا فأكلنا ونزرع فيأكلون  
زيادة القول تحكي النقص في العمل ... ومنطق المرء قد يهديه للزلل  
شعيرنا ولا قمح غيرنا  
شَمِّرْ وائتزر والبس جلد النمر   *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أمثال فصيحة منوعة*    
1. أباد الله خضراءهم 
2. ابذل لصديقك دمك ومالك 
3. إبرة في كومة قش 
4. أتبع من الظل 
5. اتَّكَلْنا منه على خُصٍّ 
6. الاتحاد قوة 
7. اترك الشر يتركك 
8. اتسع الخرق على الراقع 
9. اتسقني ماء الحياة بذلة بل فاسقني بالعز كأس الحنظل 
10. أثقل من جبل 
11. اجتنب مصاحبة الكذاب فإن اضطررت إليه فلا تُصَدِّقْهُ 
12. اجلس حيث يُؤْخَذُ بيدك وَتُبَرُّ ولا تجلس حيث يؤخذ برجلك وتُجَرُّ 
13. أجهل الناس من كان على السلطان مدلا وللإخوان مذلا 
14. احذر الأحمق واحذر وُدَّهُ 
15. احذر عدوك مرة وصديقك ألف مرة فإن انقلب الصديق فهو أعلم بالمضرة 
16. أحذر من غراب 
17. احذروا من لا يرجى خيره ولا يؤمن شره 
18. أحرس من كلب 
19. أَحْسِنْ إلي الناس تستعبد قلوبهم 
20. أحضر الناس جوابا من لم يغضب 
21. احفر بئرا وَطُمَّ بئرا ولا تُعَطِّلْ أجيرا 
22. احفظ قرشك الأبيض ليومك الأسود 
23. أحمد البلاغة الصمت حين لا يَحْسُنُ الكلام 
24. أحن من الأم على أولادها 
25. آخ الأْكْفاءَ وداه الأعداء 
26. أخاك أخاك إن مَنْ لا أخا له كَساعٍ إلى الهيجا بغير سلاح 
27. اختر أهون الشرين 
28. اختلط حابلهم بنابلهم 
29. آخر الحياة الموت 
30. اخطب لابنتك ولا تخطب لابنك 
31. أَخْفَقَ حالب التيس 
32. أخوك من صدقك النصيحة 
33. أخوك من صَدَقك لا من صدّقك 
34. أَدّى قدراً مستعيرها 
35. أدنى من حبل الوريد 
36. إذا أتتك مذمتي من ناقص فهي الشهادة لي بأني كامل 
37. إذا أردت أن تطاع فأمر بما يستطاع 
38. إذا الشعب يوما أراد الحياة فلا بد أن يستجيب القدر 
39. إذا المرء لم يدنس من اللؤم عرضه فكل رداء يرتديه جميل 
40. إذا أنت أكرمت الكريم ملكته وإن أنت أكرمت اللئيم تمردا 
41. إذا أنت لم تشرب مرارا على القذى ظمئت وأي الناس تصفو مشاربه 
42. إذا بلغ الرأي المشورة فاستعن بحزم ناصح أو نصيحة حازم 
43. إذا تخاصم اللصان ظهر المسروق 
44. إذا تفرقت الغنم قادتها العنز الجرباء 
45. إذا تكلمت بالكلمة ملكتك وإذا لم تتكلم بها ملكتها 
46. إذا تم العقل نقص الكلام 
47. إذا تمنيت فاستكثر 
48. إذا تولى عقداً أحكمه 
49. إذا حان القضاء ضاق الفضاء 
50. إذا حضر الماء بطل التيمم 
51. إذا دببت على المنسأة من هرم فقد تباعد عنك اللهو والغزل 
52. إذا ذكرت الذئب فأعد له العصا 
53. إذا ذكرت الذئب فخذ الحذر  *

----------

